# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > General Discussion >  Chubby Mantella?

## FishChum

Hi, one of my female Bronze Mantellas is looking very plump, like a grape. would she be holding eggs in her or is it more likely she had too many cricket's. I have been feeding extra because the smalest frog, I think he is a male, was looking thin-ish, but now the bigest one is sooooo fat, like almost too fat. any coments or suggestions are welcome.http://www.frogforum.net/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=37

----------


## Lynn

Hi,

Sorry, it's a little difficult to tell from these photos.

However, if you have been feeding extra food, well...........that would explain why it's "chubby" looking.
Perhaps it's best to wait until you find (or witness) some poop from this little cutie  :Smile: 

Lynn

----------


## Joshua Ralph

I can only see a small amount of the individual really, but she doesn't really look gravid in my opinion and I would agree with Lynn's view.
 It is mere speculation as to it simply being fat, but with the evidence you gave us it's pretty much heading towards that direction  :Smile:  Sounds like the larger individual is more dominating in all honesty, so I suggest perhaps adding more feeding platforms with extra visual barriers to help out with the territorial problem (if there is one), it does happen though in all honesty as I have experienced it with all my _Mantella_ species so far even with all the visual barriers etc lol

----------

